# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Het is prima om medicijnen, make-up of andere middelen te testen op dieren en mensen

## Leontien

Er wordt al jarenlang dierenproeven gedaan en ook worden er op mensen (medische) middelen getest. Wat is hier jouw mening hierover? Vind je dit onvriendelijk en uit den boze. Denk je dat het ook wel via een soort computerprogramma kan? Of denk je juist dat het zo veiliger is. Misschien vind je juist dat alleen bij dieren kan of alleen bij mensen.

Geef hier je stem en je mening!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Een dierproef is een experiment waarbij dieren worden gebruikt voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek. Deze proeven worden uitgevoerd wanneer de risicos van experimenten op de mens te groot zijn. Als het doel op een andere manier kan worden bereikt, zijn 
dierproeven verboden. Er wordt voortdurend gezocht naar alternatieven. De 3 V's: Vervanging (dierproefvrije methode komt met dezelfde reultaten als dierproeven, dus kan vervangen worden), Vermindering (mnider proefdieren gebruiken voor dezelfde proeven) en Verfijning van dierproeven (ervoor zorgen dat de dieren goede huisvesting en voeding krijgen en zo min mogelijk pijn lijden), vormen het uitgangspunt voor het beleid van de overheid. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wij mensen willen elke keer nieuwe middelen zowel medisch als cosmetisch. Als wij mensen dat willen vind ik eigenlijk dat wij mensen die ook zelf moeten testen. De meeste proefdieren die gebruikt worden lijken qua structuren niet geheel op de onze, dus iets wat op hun wel werkt of niet werkt kan bij ons anders uitpakken. Ik ben ervoor dat er steeds meer geprobeerd moet worden om 'menselijke' huid en dergelijke te gebruiken, aangezien dat wel op onze structuren lijkt en ervoor zorgt dat de middelen veiliger voor ons worden. Er zijn voor het onderwijs, vaccinatieproductie en de medische wetenschap al tal van goede alternatieven beschikbaar, maar die worden nog lang niet altijd en in elk land gebruikt. Ik heb onlangs gelezen dat een aantal grote organisaties op het gebied van dierproeven een samenwerking aangaan om ervoor te zorgen dat ontwikkelde alternatieven wetenschappelijk goedgekeurd worden zodat deze internationaal ingevoerd worden en daardoor de betreffende dierproef verboden wordt. Ik pleit voor dierproefvrije methodes, veiliger voor ons en beter voor de dieren.

Bronnen postbus 51, Stichting Dierproefvrij, Proefdiervrijetechnieken.nl

----------


## Tess71

Sluit mij volledig aan bij Luuss!!!

Ik ben tegen dierenproeven en met de techniek van tegenwoordig geloof ik dat het ook anders kan!

----------


## dotito

hallo,

ik vind ook niet dat dat kan dat ze op dieren testen.ik ben er ook volledig!!! tegen trouwens altijd geweest. vind dat zo erg!dat de dieren er onder lijden, ik vind dat daar een verbod moet op komen.

dotito :Mad:

----------


## Nora

Als je alleen maar tests doet via een soort computerprogramma, weet je volgens mij nog steeds niet of het echt werkt. Dat moet toch in de praktijk blijken. Ik zag laatst op tv dat een hele zieke jongen graag een medicijn wilde proberen die nog getest moest worden. In Nederland mag dat niet, omdat men niet kan garanderen of het werkt. Daar waren hij en z'n ouders heel boos over, omdat dat het laatste redmiddel was. Ik denk dat de wet wat flexibeler mag worden op dit gebied. Want als men er zelf achter staat om iets op zich te testen. 

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Agnes574

Zolang ze het niet op dieren testen mogen ze hun gang gaan!!

----------


## dotito

nee ik vind dat dat kan, ben er voledig tegen dat ze dat op dieren testen. ze moeten maar iets anders uitvinden!! :Mad: 

dotito

----------


## Hansz

Door de eeuwen heen heeft er een 'tijdsgeest' bestaan, de huidige tijdsgeest zou van dierproeven af moeten zien om meerdere redenen.
Men WEET al zoveel
Als commercie de drijfveer is is het verachte(r)lijk
Cosmetica, smaakjes,kleuren, etc. worden ons opgedrongen door de fabrikanten die altijd de vraag Kweken, niemand Vraagt om nieuwe produkten, wel als er reclamecampagnes verschijnen waarin 'we' worden opgeroepen tot KOPEN van dit 'nieuwe' produkt door een 24/7 reclamebombardement.
Als 'medische toepassing' de aanleiding is van dierproeven moet men eens gaan kijken naar het leefgedrag van de toekomstige patient, er op los leven (soms ook onbewust) en dan, in geval van nood... (vaak eigen schuld dikke bult) naar de DR of ZH voor 'redding'... is Asociaal, naar dieren, naar anderen en naar zichzelf.
Ik spreek niet tegen dat er ontzettend veel geleerd is van dier en mensproeven (oorlogstijd) wat ten koste is gegaan van onnoemelijk leed en de 'huidige' mens tot voordeel strekt, maar NU moet het STOPPEN.
Het altijd maar door blijven consumeeeeeeeren om 'de economie' te dragen is een heilloze weg.

----------


## IJzerman

Mag er dan bijvoorbeeld wel op mieren getest worden? Of op kakkerlakken? 

De vraag is een beetje waar je de grens trekt, ik vind wetenschappelijk onderzoek erg belangrijk en daarom dat onderzoek op ratten zeker moet blijven. Misschien konijnen zelfs ook. Vergeet niet dat deze onderzoeken voor een groot deel de gezondheidszorg ontwikkelen. Apen en honden vind ik ook te ver gaan. En als mensen zichzelf aanmelden voor deze testen is dat hun eigen keuze, dat moeten ze zelf weten.

Daarnaast vind ik het hele make up idee niet belangrijk genoeg om op dieren te testen, make up is gewoon niet echt belangrijk. En helemaal niet belangrijk genoeg om op bijvoorbeeld apen te testen.

Het lijkt me sterk dat er een computerprogramma voor het onderzoeken van bijv. ratten kan worden geschreven, als we nog niet alles van ratten weten, hoe stop je dan alles in dat programma? Ik vind dit een slecht antwoord omdat het eigenlijk de vraag ontloopt.

Waar wordt er eigenlijk bedoeld met: "een veilig idee" ? Klinkt een beetje vreemd.

Ik ben niet probleemloos voor, maar ik ben zeker niet tegen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ijzerman, goed dat je jou voors en tegens belicht  :Smile: 
Mieren en kakkerlakken zijn ook dieren. 
Als het wetenschappelijk onderzoek is naar NIEUWE medicaties en dergelijke denk ik dat dierproeven niet weg te denken zullen zijn, maar als het wetenschappelijk gebruikt wordt voor het opleiden van nieuwe wetenschappers en doktoren zijn er tal van andere methodes waarbij geen enkel dier hoeft te lijden. 
Cosmetica is er in mijn ogen ronduit genoeg, dus dat hoeft naar mijn mening echt niet verder uitgebreid te worden en dus zijn daar in mijn ogen absoluut geen dieren voor nodig!
En een 'veilig idee' is niet echt denkbaar in de onderzoeken zowel op dieren als op mensen als met andere methodes, tenzij die 100% bewezen zijn. Maar over het algemeen is het 'veiliger' om iets op een mens te testen omdat mensen voor 99.9% dezelfde genetica hebben en dieren toch qua huid/haar/dna-strucutren afwijken.

----------


## dotito

ik blijf ook nog steeds bij mijn standpunt!!!ben er voledig tegen dat er op dieren word getest,en dat zal nooit veranderen. :Mad: dat is dierenmishandeling,

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja Dotito, ik ben ook nog steeds tegen hoor, maarja de maatschappij is nog niet helemaal zover dat proefdieren niet meer nodig zijn helaas  :Frown:

----------


## John_Swain

mieren en kakerlakken lol
wist niet dat je daar ook op kan testen...
ikzelf vind het niet zulke fijne dieren dus zal eigenlijk zeggen dat zal me een rot zorg zijn.
verder testen op apen honden katten muizen konijn cavias hamsters naja zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan..
ik ben hier helemaal op tegen.
Dit is ook een van de redenen dat ik lid ben van proefdiervrij!
Goeie stichting!

----------


## IJzerman

Dus jij denkt, een John Swain regelement, dat er op dieren getest mag worden die John Swain niet zo fijn vindt. 

 :Smile:

----------


## John_Swain

> Dus jij denkt, een John Swain regelement, dat er op dieren getest mag worden die John Swain niet zo fijn vindt.


alsof je ook op kakerlakken kan testen

----------


## Sylvia93

Whaha zie het al helemaal voor me: het John regelement: Enkel op kakkerlakken en mieren testen! Halleluja! lol.

Of je daar op kunt testen geen flauw idee, als ze op spinnen zouden kunnen testen zouk zeggen neem maar een spin in plaats van zo'n lief schattig muisje.

Ben er verder ook op tegen dat ze op dieren testen. Ikzelf heb thuis een hamster, konijn, cavia, kat en zou er echt niet aan moeten denken dat die gebruikt zouden worden voor idiote cosmeticaproducten!

----------


## Luuss0404

Er zijn niet alleen duizenden verschillende proeven, er worden ook heel veel verschillende diersoorten in proeven gebruikt. In de onderstaande tabel is te zien dat het niet alleen muizen en ratten zijn die in een dierproef gebruikt worden maar ook bijvoorbeeld apen, honden en paarden. Naast deze zogenaamde gewervelde dieren worden er ook ongewervelde dieren in het onderzoek gebruikt. Het gaat hierbij om insecten zoals fruitvliegjes en sprinkhanen maar ook om andere dieren zoals mosselen en inktvissen. Omdat deze dieren niet, zoals de gewervelden, bij de wet beschermt zijn worden ze niet geregistreerd. We weten dus ook niet exact hoeveel ongewervelde dieren er in proeven gebruikt worden.
http://www.dierenwelzijn-nederland.n..._gebruikt_.htm

Uit onderzoek zou blijken dat insecten de plek kunnen innemen van zoogdieren zoals muizen ed. http://www.nu.nl/wetenschap/2077262/...oefdieren.html en http://www.cosmeticagids.nl/client/1...contentid=1692 

Alle dieren hebben hun eigen plek en functie in de ecologische cirkel. Waarom zou het beter zijn om insecten te gebruiken dan zoogdieren? 

Ikzelf ben nog steeds tegen dierproeven!

----------


## Hansz

Overigens vind ik het goed om op mensen te testen die zich als dieren gedragen.
Er lopen talloze 'struisvogels' in deze wereld rond die liever hun kop in het zand steken dan de consequenties te trekken uit hun eigen onverantwoordelijke leef en eetgewoonten
Ook de mensen met een 'honds" gedrag, zoals dat tenminste bedoeld wordt in het algemeen, mogen van mij onderworpen worden aan allerlei proeven ten gunste van de mensheid ...
Maar ja, ik vind medicijnen niet echt ten gunste van de mensheid, uiteindelijk brengen ze de mens alleen maar schade toe en verzwakken ze onze immuunsysteem en dus ook uiteindelijk het menselijke ras.
Deodorants en andere lichaamssappen en geuren bestrijdende middelen zouden niet nodig zijn als de mens gezond en volwaardig eet en drinkt, dan stink je namelijk niet, niet je zweet en niet je andere uitscheidingen, dat ze een (soms opwindende) geur hebben, o.k. maar als je spijsverteringsstelsel gezond en schoon is heb je dus ook geen verrotte en gistende brij in je darmen en ongezond bloed in je aderen en stink je ook niet uit je be ... eh mond, krijg je geen puistjes, exceem en andere rare huidaandoeningen, geen witte vloed en geen andere genante ziekten, enzovoorts....
De mens heeft zo ontzettend veel zelf in beheer, maar dan moet je je ook kunnen beheersen, dan moet je die hele vuige reclamewereld met al zn schone en vileine schijn eens doorgronden en begrijpen dat ze JOU psychologisch besturen en controleren opdat JIJ een slaaf wordt (de meesten zijn dat al) van het 24/7 reclamebombardement teneinde JOU aan vele verslavingen te hel-pen en je maar aan het troost en ego kopen houden, oh ze zijn zo geraffineerd (net als ons voedsel....)
Het testen van de 1001 producten die he-le-maal niet NODIG zijn in deze schijnwereld zorgt voor onnoemelijk veel ellende, en daar draagt eenieder zijn steentje aan bij door het maar blijven aanschaffen van spullen op de doordeweekse koopavond en de heilige koopzaterdag en als dat nog niet voldoende is... de nog heiliger koop zondag, kopen kopen kopen kopen koppen kopen kopen ..... kopen... ko pen kop en ... kope n open pen en n ... koop in deze wereld van illusie, van schone schijn ... jezelf maar "gelukkig", koop maar hoor, daar worjeblijvan.... iederEEN doetut, dus als JIJ niet MEEdoet... dan hoor je er niet BIJ, HOOR JE ME !?!, je hoort er niet bij als je geen make up draagt, als je geen merkkleding draagt, als je niet naar MC, Donalds gaat, als je je niet klem zuipt in het weekend, als je toch niet minstens twee medicijnen nodig hebt, ik slik dit, oh kijk, ik slik dat ... als je niet dit of dat merk gebruikt...
Mensen, denk NA, verander je leven en daarmee het leven van miljoenen proefdieren, en nee, dat gaan niet van vandaag op morgen, dat duurt vele jaren, maar als wij als consumenten niet veranderen, dan zal de industrie ook niet veranderen, de industrie peurt geld uit het volk met alle mogelijke middelen die ze bezitten, en dat die werken is wel bewezen ... word de regisseur van je EIGEN leven, en laat je niet langer bedonderen door de valse schijn van het luilekkerland waar we in leven, daar achter zit onnoemelijk leed verscholen ....
Pinokkio, kreeg ezelsoren toen ie zn lusten najoeg....
Wij mensen zijn zelfs ezels geworden (generaliserend gesproken voor op hun lange tenen getrapte lezers) nee, JIJ niet, die ANDEREN, wejewel...
De hand in eigen boezem stekend moet ik zeggen dat ik het redelijk goed doe (ahum) (hahahihihoho) al zeg ik het zelf, maar dat heeft dan ook 50 jaar geduurd voordat ik inzicht kreeg in de verrotheid van de maatschappij (jaha, kijk maar om je heen) en ging veranderen, dus, je ziet het, je bent nooit te oud om te leren en nu zet ik er maar een punt achter.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Hansz...

Dat met die mensen die beesten zijn vind ik geen slecht idee  :Wink: 
In mijn 1e post bij dit onderwerp geef ik ook aan dat wij mensen die spullen maar moeten testen aangezien wij die spullen willen... of dat nou wordt opgedragen door de buitenwereld of niet het is een keus om iets wel of neit te kopen.
Ikzelf heb nog mijn cd/casettebandje/radiotoren van jvc die ik 11 jaar geleden kocht, ik heb nog mijn rolletjes fotocamera die mij al 13 jaar trouw is en zolang ik nog dingen heb die nog werken en trouw hun dienst doen hoef ik die ook niet te vervangen voor het nieuwste van het nieuwste, zoals vele jongeren van mijn leeftijd (ik ben sinds vandaag 25) wel doen... ik hoef ook geen merkkleding, voor make-up en andere rare luchtjes ben ik allergisch (zou dat toch iets zijn met genen van de oerbewoner? :Wink: ) .. 
Ik snap jou punt wel dat je vind dat het onmenselijk en in strijd is met the survival of the fittest dat er nu bijna overal medicijnen of levensrekkers voor zijn en dat wij als mens steeds verder van onze roots af staan... ik loop het liefst op blote voeten en in mijn evakostuum rond... maarja als ik op slippers in mijn bikini naar de supermarkt ga dan kijken ze me aan alsof ik idioot ben... 
Terug naar het testen van dingen op dieren... dieren zijn op vele andere manieren belangrijk voor ons mensen... en uit allerlei onderzoeken blijkt dat sommige dingen die getest zijn op dieren wel voor die dieren werken maar een mens gaat aan hetzelfde remedie dood of wordt ernstig ziek... dus ik zeg NIET doen!

----------


## Hansz

Hi Luusz... VHGMJVENVJIGEG ! (snappie???) Heeft iets met je 25e te maken)hiep hooi!
Juist Luuszzzz , deze wereld gaat tenonder aan het idee dat we maar moeten BLIJVEN kopen, het kan HEEL anders, maar ja, maak dat alle multinationals mares wijs.
En eh, dank voor je begrip voor mijn visie, het is ook maar een gevoel, ik wetut OOK niet en ben maar een aardig mens, voor anderen en voor mezelf ( jaha, je moet jezelf ook kietelen hoor...hahaha) 
Zeg, ik geloof ook wel dat je wat oergeentjes hebt als je almost naked middenin de stad in deze tijd van het jaar (?) de super inloopt... tja, mij lijkt het wel leuk hoor, zeker als je gezien mag worden, ik hou wel van provocerende meisjes op blote voeten, maar aan de andere kant ... mensen kijken overal vreemd van op, als er iemand zn eigen ding doet, dus, pas je een Btje aan aan de norm anders zit je straks nog in een opvangtehuis voor bikinidragende meisjes in het publieke domein ! hihi. of was het voor een reclamespotje???
En w.b je laatste zin, je hebt gelijk, mensen zijn (fysiek gezien) geen dieren, ook al hebben we wel veel overeenkomsten met het varken..., de rat, un muis, een aap, en weet ik veel wat voor dieren ze allemaal GEBRUIKEN, want anders kunnen ze daar niet op testen, ze DENKEN dat het testen op 1 dier hetzelfde werkt als op een mens, maar het blijft slechts voor de commercie, en niet anders, hoe schijnheilig hun praatjes ook moge zijn als ze het hebben over "het heil der mensheid" nou, ik zeg je, het is een heil-loze weg en ik zeg samen met jou; NIET doen !
Toedeloetje....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Hansz, nee ik loop gewoon in de buurtsuper en hier in t dorp in mijn bikini op slippers rond als ik boodschappen ga doen... als het warm is is het warm en dan heb ik niet de behoefte moeilijk te gaan doen.. dus was niet voor een commercial...
Ik word trouwens gekker door leeftijdsgenoten en vriendjes van mijn broertje aangekeken als ik zeg niet het nieuwste te willen.. maarja misschien ben ik wel gewoon een alien  :Wink:  ik hou het liefst van puur natuur...
En als je ff googled zie je dat er gewoon onderzoeken zijn geweest dat veel dingen die door de dierproefronde als goedgekeurd werden in de 'test het op mensen ronde' absoluut niet werkten... 
Ik hoop op een proefdiervrije wereld... en op een minder materialistische wereld!

----------


## Hansz

Heej Luusz ... om maar even in onze personal chatbox met je door te chatten (hihi..)  :Wink: 
Ik zie "wetenschap" als RAADschap ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en dat gaat zo: ze denken iets te hebben ontdekt, uitgevonden ... en poneren hun stelling bij hun vakbroeders en zusters en naTUUR-lijk de MEDIA, en zeggen dan dat het waar is wat zij zeggen, TOT .... het tegendeel bewezen wordt ...!
Waarbij ze dus EIGENLIJK zeggen; NU.. is het waar omdat ik NU niet meer weet dan wat ik weet en als er iemand anders opstaat die het tegendeel bewijst..tja, dan had ik ongelijk... :EEK!: 
En wat blijkt door de tijd heen... het kan kort duren of lang... maar het TEGENDEEL !!! wordt bijna altijd bewezen. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Wat wil ik hier nu mee zeggen is... dat de "wetenschapper" zich altijd bescheiden zou moeten opstellen omdat ie weet dat zijn kennis van NU, heeft geleid tot zijn "ontdekking" maar dat ie ook weet dat bijna alle ontdekkingen en stellingen door verbeterde informatie en kennis op enig moment in de tijd worden achterhaald. :Cool: 
Dus is "weten" schap slechts een momentopname, net zoals jij aanhaalt met die dierproeven, die vaak ivm commerciele doeleinden in een bepaalde dus egoistische hypocriete en inhalige op winstbejag bedoelde richting worden gemanipuleerd. :Mad: 
Deze commerciele egoikstische wereld is zo rot als een mispel, :Big Grin:  en alles wat een leidende en dus verkopende rol vervult in deze MIJ. (op welke manier dan ook) laat alle kopende mensen (het volk, de massa, het plebszzz) :Wink:  een LIJDENDE rol vervullen, want afhankelijk van de worsten die ze worden voorgehouden blijven ze maar werken voor de hypotheek, de leningen, de luxe en de hebbedingen terwijl ze de vervulling van hun hart en ziel niet eens meer beseffen, het is alleen maar EGO-IK ... en het najagen van zogenaamd geluk in de vorm van HEBBEN ... :Frown: 
WAAAAAAAR ,,, hadden we het ook alweer over,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): oh, dierproeven... een dier proeven ... tja, ik ben ervan overtuigd dat 'het dier' op dees aardkloot er is ten gunste van de mens, MAAAAAARRRRR .... dan wel gezien in de context van Moedertje Natuur en niet in de waanzinnige hebzuchtige rucktsichlose wereld van bio-INDUSTRIE, BIG Farma en al die andere wereldvernietigende 'het zal mijn tijd welduren', en na mij de zondvloed politici en ondernemers en zg wereldleiders, BLIND zijn ze, slim zijn ze, maar ja, wat is slim als je niet verder kunt kijken dan je kortzichtige neus lang is. :Confused: 
Afijn, een borrel van florijn...  :Stick Out Tongue: zo issut wel weer genoeg geweest met mijn onderbuikgevoelens en ga ik mares lekker van mijn zaterdag genieten, trouwens, (gatieweer...) ik heb nog wel een ideetje over wat er gaande is op dit ondermaanse geworstel...  :Big Grin: we leven op een LEERplaneet, we ontmoeten elkaar op alle mogelijke levels van educatie, communicatie, religieuze en politieke overtuigingen,karaktervormingen enz, en last but not least, (mocht je tenminste in reincarnatie geloven, wat ik dus doe) we ontmoeten elkaar ook op alle levels van reincarnatie, jonge zielen en oude zielen komen elkaar voortdurend tegen, in welk lijf leeftijd of positie dan ook, en daarom ..... heb je dus voortdurend de conflicten die we om ons heen zien, de een houdt de ander een spiegel voor, en de ander zegt; tja, je kan weleens gelijk hebben,en hij gaat met zn nieuw verworven inzicht verder op zijn pad, of hij zegt, oprotten met die spiegel, kijk naar je eige en loopt kwaad door en draait even later iemand anders een poot uit (hehehe...)  :EEK!: 
Oftewel; alles wat we tegenkomen in ons/dit leven is er om van te leren, en de een is hardleers  :Mad: en de ander goedwillend, :Smile:  en tja, dat gaat niet altijd samen, dus een dierminnend mens en een geldbelust mens leven dus in onmin.
Maar er zijn ook veel mensen met boter op hun hoofd die wel een kinderarbeidkledingstuk kopen (nee, staat er niet op) en voor de dieren zijn, en anderen die een lekker biefstukje smikkelen en €100 overmaken aan het KWF ... wat trouwens ook een hypocriete stichting is ... maar daarover later.
It's saturdaynight and i've just get payed...  :Embarrassment: 
Have fun iederlichaam ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,
Goed nieuws voor de mensen die tegen dierproeven zijn  :Smile: 
10 van de 13 cosmeticatests bij dieren zijn vervangen door alternatieve test en de overige 3 moeten in 2013 ook vervangen worden als er een veilig alternatief voor is, dat heeft Proefdiervrij met de VWA afgesproken in een test-en handelsverbod. Dit verbod was er vorig jaar al, maar nu gaat het VWA dat ook echt handhaven.
Op een congres vorig jaar het 'Wereldcongres voor alternatieven en proefdiergebruik in de wetenschap' maakten wetenschappers bekend dat proefdieronderzoek voor veiligheidstesten over twintig jaar verleden tijd zullen zijn.
Meer info http://www.proefdiervrij.nl/

@ Hansz,
Dieren liepen eerder op deze aardbol rond dan mensen, en wij komen voort uit dieren. Prima dat we eieren eten van kippen, wol afnemen om kleren van te maken (schaap/apalca/lama), melk drinken van koeien/geiten/paarden en als we een dier doden daar zoveel mogelijk van proberen te gebruiken en dat een dier niet onnodig wordt gedood... 
MAAR;
* In westerse landen wordt het dier niet helemaal gebruikt en onstaat er veel 'afval' (ogen, hersenen, magen ed worden hier niet opgegeten want dat is 'vies'), waar in Azie het dier zoveel mogelijk wordt gebruikt in eten (daar zijn de delen die wij 'vies' vinden een lekkernij!), kleding en andere producten...
* Wij hebben niet het recht om cosmetica te testen op dieren, in de oudheid (zelfs door de Neanderthaler) werd er ook cosmetica gebruikt en dat hebben ze ook niet op dieren getest... 
* MBT onderwijs zijn er vele alternatieven zodat er geen dieren onnodig gedood hoeven te worden of pijn te leiden!
* Het is ook niet goed om dieren te gebruiken voor massaproductie voor voedsel, want zoals een ieder weet (of behoort te weten) komen er daardoor meer ziektes voor bij betreffende dieren; koe - gekkekoeienziekte, geiten -qkoorts enzovoort en moeten die onnodig (want ook de gezonde dieren moeten er aan geloven) weer geruimd worden  :Confused:   :Frown:  
Wat betreft de hypocriete mensen die jij beschrijft, sjah die denken dat ze op een andere manier hun slechte gedrag 'goed' kunnen maken...

----------


## Onassa

Test alles maar uit op mensen.
Die kunnen praten en vertellen als er een reaktie optreed en daar kan dan onmiddelijk ingegrepen worden met anti-histamine of wat dan ook.
Geen onschuldig dier daarvoor gebruiken, daar zijn ze niet voor geboren maar is helaas wel de arrogantie van de mens om ze daarvoor te gebruiken!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Helemaal met je eens!

Gelukkig is er weer een lichtpuntje voor de proefdieren;
* de oogirritatietest op konijnen wordt vervangen, lees meer op http://www.proefdiervrij.nl/nieuws/e...nijn-vervangen
* chip voor testen huidallergie http://www.proefdiervrij.nl/nieuws/c...n-huidallergie

----------


## dotito

sluit mij voledig bij u aan Diane,

----------


## Oki07

Wat ook zo nep is in de nl wetgeving is dat is opgenomen dat het eindprodukt niet meer op dieren mag worden getest. Maar alle ingrediënten afzonderlijk dus wel. Dat is toch wanbeleid. Ik probeer zo veel mogelijk dierproefvrij te kopen, maar soms heb ik toch ineens iets gekocht, meestal uit hebberigheid, en realiseer ik me pas later dat het waarschijnlijk op dieren getest is.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki07,
Ja ik vind dat ze de wet daarop ook moeten aanpassen!

----------

